# Homemade Ghillie Suit



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has made a homemade Ghillie suit...i was thinking about buying a green or brown sweatshirt and buying some material and sewing or stapling it on do you think this would work...i wanna get into coyote hunting any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

no i would not staple it it might hert your skinn. And you dont need a ghillie suit just camo but if your hell bent on one go to youtube and serch how to make ghillie suit


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have made two so far and they are cool but not really needed for coyotes. I also suggest going to youtube and searching it out.

If you do make one be ready to spend a lot of time on it. Also be sure to use fire proofing on it. They do go up like tissue paper. I seen a whole suite go up in about three seconds. The guy was burnt on Sunday and died on Thursday.

On youtube you will find a lot of different things you can make and some of them may be cool for coyotes. My second suit has a second hood for it and it is thinner and longer I will wear that with regular cammo. I like it as it is big enough for me to wear a stocking hat under it.

Behind every successful man, there is a woman. Behind every dead man, there is Chuck Norris.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have made a set of gillie bibs for goose hunting and a snow ghillie jacket for coyote hunting. ghillies are most beneficial in areas with little cover. in high winds they can flap around a little too much though. sage brush does not flap around much. in tall grass that may actually help, but we don't have much tall grass in my part of wyo. as others have said, be prepared to spend a lot of time making one. i use cut or torn strips of burlap, old socks, and worn out pants for my strip material. anything durable and of the proper colors will work. stitch everything in real well with a tough thread, i use braided fishing line. as you use your suit, stuff will still get ripped loose. if you can afford a ready made ghillie and one is available that suits your needs, i would strongly recommend buying instead of making your own. it does make a nice hands on project though. be sure to wear a face mask if you are wanting to get coyotes into shotgun range, it is more important than your ghillie. if you want to shoot coyotes with a rifle at 200 yards, then sitting still and not being skylined is more important than choice of camo.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

While a gillie suit isn't really needed to hunt youtes they are a worth while project for down pouring rainy days. Then like reloading your ammo there is the satifaction of scoreing while useing some thing you made your self.

Start with sweats is a good idea but keep in mind you do not wash them in hot water or they shrink. I would go with a cheap set of camo shirt and pants bigg enough to fit over warm clothing. the strips can be about any thing you want. I have found good use for drapses and such sold at church yard sales and even good will. You can buy dyes for some of the colors you might want.

By the way camo isn't need either. Many a deer and youte has fell to the hunter wearing red,plain blaze orange, yellow and plain green.
Most of it is in movement.

 Al


----------

